# '09 Sportsman 500 HO snorkel



## Ole Nasty

So I actually started to cut and attempt snorkeling my wife's 500. The "how to snorkel a sportsman" link everyone uses doesn't exist anymore. 

I got the airbox figured out









but I can't figure out how to do the cvt intake as the starter is kinda in the way.








Anybody got any pics of this part?

BTW I am gonna go ahead and relocate the radiator too.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

For the cvt intake, u should be able to use a 2" to 2" rubber adapter ...its a bitlonger than the stock coupling ....


----------



## Ole Nasty

All right, so I scrapped my original airbox plan and did something that fit a little better.
a 90deg 1.5" barbed fitting.








cut off the threads








sand off the barbs 








and glue into the plexiglass(everything is unglued right now for fitment)









I used a fernco 1.5"-1.5" elbow on the cvt intake

















Here is the the CVT intake, exhaust and left side airbox fitting hoses









and here is the only way I could figure out how to route the right side of the airbox hose.









That's all I got done today. I plan on wrapping all the hoses in foil tape to protect it from heat.

EDIT

Relocated the rad too, it was a little dirty


----------



## Polaris425

looks good so far


----------



## mmelton005

I don't think I'll ever complain about snorkin a brute, that looks like a pita! good job so far though


----------



## Ole Nasty

You're right, it is a PITA. My Grizzly was a walk in the park compared to this.


----------



## Ole Nasty

So I finally finished this project. Sorry its not cleaner, I've been in a cast for a long time because I broke my ankle. I put it away dirty and with a broken belt. As soon I got out of the cast I got to work because I'm going to be riding this weekend. Anyways, on to the pics.

Using this, $40 electric impact from HF(TOTALLY WORTH THE MONEY)


I removed this(primary)


Using this(clutch removal tool, $20 from Amazon)



I didn't get a pic of before, but you have to seal this black rubber seal to the tranny and clutch housing. This was a ******-poor design on Polaris' part.


I didn't get any pics but put it all back together and the seal up the clutch housing.

Finished project, I'll get some better pics next time I get it cleaned up real good.


----------

